
What do the flags in /proc/cpuinfo mean? - peter_d_sherman
https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/43539/what-do-the-flags-in-proc-cpuinfo-mean
======
peter_d_sherman
Greetings all!

I'm looking for some good 2019 articles which explain all of the flags in this
file...

The StackExchange article seems to do a good job with most of them, but is it
the most up-to-date, authoritative, canonical, source?

~~~
wahern
The most up-to-date, authoritative, canonical source is cited and linked from
that StackExchange post:
[https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux...](https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux.git/tree/arch/x86/include/asm/cpufeatures.h)

